# Apparent Nip slip on RAW



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

> - Natalya was trending on Twitter tonight for a wardrobe malfunction but it appeared WWE's production truck caught it on the delay before it hit the air.
> 
> http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...rollins-set-for-wwe-main-event/#ixzz3BU6Hb4PT



Not sure how Natalya was trending if the production guys caught it before it hit the air. Is there a live version of RAW with no delay?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never seen a nipple on RAW, ever.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

So what? Are you telling me people masturbate at just the sight of a nip?

But then again, it's your thread, so, I'm not sure what the fuck am I doing replying to this


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Fake violence is OK but a nipple is destroying our children! As if those little fuckers didn't suck on their moms' titties every day. Damn, they see more nipple in their life than I do recently. Gotta watch me some nip slips on YouTube, see ya guys!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

It's not a nip slip if they have a penis. I can neither confirm nor deny that Natalya has a penis, so this is a gray area.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Adyman said:


> So what? Are you telling me people masturbate at just the sight of a nip?


You mean you don't?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

A nip slip is nothing. Just watch porn.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Call her manly all you want. She can have my micropenis any day.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Call her manly all you want. She can have my micropenis any day.


OK Jonny Cochran, that is some grade A evidence. Still, I grew up with the Anvil, and she looks too much like him for me to ever find her attractive. It's like when you have a friend whose sister may be objectively hot to others, but she looks too much like your buddy for you to ever find her attractive.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

omg what a ratchet bitch I'm glad I didn't catch it. 

dude looks like a ******.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm surprised they don't wear pasties to avoid the slips


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So wait, I don't get how she was trending for it if it didn't make the air?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Its just another dudes nipple, whats the problem?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> A nip slip is nothing. Just watch porn.


As much as I hate porn, this guy at least is making some sense. Why make a big deal about this when you can watch any mold of female completely defile and humiliate herself in every possible manner for free and quite easily?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Barry Horowitz said:


> As much as I hate porn, this guy at least is making some sense. Why make a big deal about this when you can watch any mold of female completely defile and humiliate herself in every possible manner for free and quite easily?


It's the voyeur aspect. You can see any random porn star sucking 20 dicks with a few clicks of the mouse. If your hot neighbor's snatch slips out during cheerleading practice, you'd probably be much more aroused than you would be watching porn because you don't get to see that every day.


----------



## Furion (Aug 22, 2014)

last time i saw nipple on live it was Lita's i never watched nipple slip live


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> It's the voyeur aspect. You can see any random porn star sucking 20 dicks with a few clicks of the mouse. If your hot neighbor's snatch slips out during cheerleading practice, you'd probably be much more aroused than you would be watching porn because you don't get to see that every day.


This man gets it.










:bow


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Alex said:


> I've never seen a nipple on RAW, ever.


Lita and one of Bella don't remember who says hi


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> *As much as I hate porn*, this guy at least is making some sense. Why make a big deal about this when you can watch any mold of female completely defile and humiliate herself in every possible manner for free and quite easily?


That statement does not make sense tbh.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> It's the voyeur aspect. You can see any random porn star sucking 20 dicks with a few clicks of the mouse. If your hot neighbor's snatch slips out during cheerleading practice, you'd probably be much more aroused than you would be watching porn because you don't get to see that every day.


:clap :clap


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck sake its a nipple for crying out loud! Some of you act like you never saw one beforefpalm


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Fuck sake its a nipple for crying out loud! Some of you act like you never saw one beforefpalm


We've never seen Natalya's though, and we want to.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

breadfan said:


> Fake violence is OK but a nipple is destroying our children! As if those little fuckers didn't suck on their moms' titties every day. Damn, they see more nipple in their life than I do recently. Gotta watch me some nip slips on YouTube, see ya guys!


Nip slip and fake(or even real) violence isnt the same. Nip slip is far worse and could lead a child to see the divas as Objects instead of hard working performers giving it their all because of their passion for wrestling. If I have children someday, I would rather he or she watches two wrestler beat the living hell put of each other in a hardcore match (No blood) than to witness a nip slip. It could change their outlook on life. They will think the purpose of going to school is to catch a teacher's nip slip. The purpose of eating food is to have enough energy to spot a nip slip. Pretty much everything in their lives will revolve around nip slips.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hot lady gets a nip slip and people stone face to, god-forbid, sustain their maturity.

As if there's some sort of socially-destructive stigma to want to see it.

Look, if I saw Kate Upton and she had a wardrobe malfunction, if I _didn't_ feel anything and stone-faced, I'd be questioning my own manhood.


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

evilshade said:


> Nip slip and fake(or even real) violence isnt the same. Nip slip is far worse and could lead a child to see the divas as Objects instead of hard working performers giving it their all because of their passion for wrestling. If I have children someday, I would rather he or she watches two wrestler beat the living hell put of each other in a hardcore match (No blood) than to witness a nip slip. It could change their outlook on life. They will think the purpose of going to school is to catch a teacher's nip slip. The purpose of eating food is to have enough energy to spot a nip slip. Pretty much everything in their lives will revolve around nip slips.


Laughed pretty hard at this


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I opened this with excitement then out of all the possibilities in the diva division i see that it is Natty.

What a let down that was.

I bet there was a few curly hairs hanging off it aswell.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Any pics yet? If so send them to me via PM or Rep plz.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

She's almost a man, so whatever.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

.....s in here acting like they wouldn't smash Natty if they had the chance, yall some fronting mothafuckas.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Still no pic?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> Still no pic?


came here to say this.

Send the link or something to me personally, I need new fap material :mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

evilshade said:


> Nip slip and fake(or even real) violence isnt the same. Nip slip is far worse and could lead a child to see the divas as Objects instead of hard working performers giving it their all because of their passion for wrestling. If I have children someday, I would rather he or she watches two wrestler beat the living hell put of each other in a hardcore match (No blood) than to witness a nip slip. It could change their outlook on life. They will think the purpose of going to school is to catch a teacher's nip slip. The purpose of eating food is to have enough energy to spot a nip slip. Pretty much everything in their lives will revolve around nip slips.


I am so freaking confused... :bryan2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If I want to see nipples i'll just look down.

Oh and, it's a nipple ffs. Natalyas as well :jordan5


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


>


Don't care if man. Would.


----------

